# Congratulations Nell!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congratulations on winning the graphics contest!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, very good job. I voted for yours. Please start another thread ASAP!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you!  
I really enjoyed participating.

Sorry about the delay with getting the new contest up. Things have been crazy busy for me the last several days and I haven't had much time to be online, but I will get it started ASAP!
Do I just pick a photo out of the gallery to use?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nell,
I can help you out here. What you do is go through your files, look for pictures of your cat, upload them to the gallery, get the link, post it but make sure you have







at the end.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I would say if you are going to use someone elses cat, you should probably ask them first, unless its in the practise thread and already has 'permission'.

I can't wait for the next competition.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You can use any pic you have permission to use -- it doesn't need to belong to you. I only *wish* Skitzo had been mine -- she actually belongs to someone else.


----------

